# FLW tournament schedule



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone know when this will come out??


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Redfish is out

http://redfish.flwoutdoors.com/schedule.cfm?cid=9

But I think you want king, not released. Should be in a week or three.


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

the FLW home page doesn't have anything yet but KC.com had a post talking about the schedule. Not sure how they have the schedulealready but it looks like they did away with divisions and just made about 6 tournaments all over the place including one in Venice and one in Orange beach.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

It's usually out in early to mid Jan because they open up for pre registration at the end of January if I remember correctly. I also saw what Dan posted on KingfishConnection.com and was surprised to see that they were considering eliminating the divisions. The fact that it came from Dan (the site administrator) has some weight to it.


----------

